# [Help]Form 80 discrepancy in EOI/VISA employment gap 2 months



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi all,

I have worked in 3 companies till now:

Company A - Jun 2014 - January 2016
Company B - January 2016 - March 2016
Company C - April 2016 - till present

Company B got shutdown and I have to move to Company C, I have offer letter and payslips and a pdf which i got from here: Ministry Of Corporate Affairs - MCA Services stating that the company is Under process of striking off.

During my ACS assessment I didnt mention my Company B as I do not have any Roles and Responsibilities letter neither from company owners nor from colleague(its a startup I was the only one working besides two owners, so no colleagues). During EOI I didnt mention this company and have shown gap for 2 months from February 2016 - March 2016

While filling in Form 80 I have to mention all my employment and unemployment periods, how should fill about this company in Form 80 as I have not mentioned in my ACS and EOI?

What is the correct thing to do now?
I have searched for lot of threads saying dont mention it or mention it as break etc....what does seniors have to say regarding this?

My personal opinion, I would like to disclose this as I do not want to face this backfiring me later at some point of time. But how to do this ? Or any seniors suggesting this is not a big deal ?

Kindly help


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Anamica23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have worked in 3 companies till now:
> 
> ...


Write it in form-80,

you did right thing by excluding Company B,assuming you do not want to claim points for this.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks JP Mosa for your prompt response. Would be there any issue if I mention this in my Form 80 but it is not available in EOI/VISA? Also should I upload the documents I have for this company like Payslips, Offer letter, PDF from government site stating that company is under strike off?
Will Form 1023 be required?

Yes Im not claiming points for any of my experience

Once again thank you


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Anamica23 said:


> Thanks JP Mosa for your prompt response. Would be there any issue if I mention this in my Form 80 but it is not available in EOI/VISA? Also should I upload the documents I have for this company like Payslips, Offer letter, PDF from government site stating that company is under strike off?
> Will Form 1023 be required?
> 
> Once again thank you


Disclose everything honestly in Form-80 as this carries lot of value in decision making.

When you do not claim points for this ,why do you want to upload irrelevent docs.

in Visa application , you enter those details which you are claiming points for.

Good luck.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have worked in 3 companies till now:
> 
> ...


I am really surprised that you let this discrepancy slip past you
You have been very active on the forum especially threads connected to ACS

Anyways my advise would be 

Let this invite get expired 

In the meantime get a fresh assessment done by ACS with the 2 months experience added.
Let ACS reject it but you show it in you application 
Then file a new EOI after 60 days showing this 2 months as non relevant.
All the other entries will be same as earlier 

If you want to do a textbook application, then this is the route

How many corners now you want to cut, you decide 


Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have worked in 3 companies till now:
> 
> ...


Hi

Mention everything in Form 80 honestly. Also fill form 1221. In both these forms you have sections to add explanation about gaps OR any other comments you want to make.
Since you are not claiming any points for Company B and that is OK. But you need to mention this as Non-Relevant during VISA lodge and Also in Form 80/Form 1221.

One more question, you mentioned that in EOI you showed gap from Feb2016-
Mar2016 whereas Company B is from January 2016 - March 2016. What about Jan 2016?


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I have uploaded Form 80 mentioning everything . Lets see how it goes. If its refused I got only myself to blame for my stupidity. Once again thanks a lot for your advises.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> Thanks everyone. I have uploaded Form 80 mentioning everything . Lets see how it goes. If its refused I got only myself to blame for my stupidity. Once again thanks a lot for your advises.


There is nothing to get refused or anything. Form 80 and ACS are not the same thing. ACS can have zero experience because you don't want to claim any.

Form 80 is your life and you need to mention everything.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> There is nothing to get refused or anything. Form 80 and ACS are not the same thing. ACS can have zero experience because you don't want to claim any.
> 
> Form 80 is your life and you need to mention everything.


I beg to differ
When applying for skills assessment, you have to give details of your entire educational and employment history
You cannot pick and choose what you will give and not give
If you don't have any supporting documents for any experience, in my opinion you have to show that also.
Whether ACS will take it into account or not is their prerogative.
After the assessment is completed, you have the right not to claim points for any experience even if it has been allowed by ACS

The member here has knowingly omitted a full experience episode during assessment 

One of the The objectives of asking the applicants to fill Form 80 in my opinion is also to allow the CO to verify, if you have suppressed any educational or job experience during skills assessment 

How seriously the CO will view the same is a matter of speculation 

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I beg to differ
> When applying for skills assessment, you have to give details of your entire educational and employment history
> You cannot pick and choose what you will give and not give
> If you don't have any supporting documents for any experience, in my opinion you have to show that also.
> ...


I tend to agree with both.

One should try to add full details in ACS evaluation. However if someone didnt add something during ACS then instead of re-evaluation, they should add/explain everything in Form80/1221


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sharma1981 said:


> I tend to agree with both.
> 
> 
> 
> One should try to add full details in ACS evaluation. However if someone didnt add something during ACS then instead of re-evaluation, they should add/explain everything in Form80/1221




Could you explain what does it mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Could you explain what does it mean?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It means if someone didn't claim points for something during ACS evaluation even then they should mention the details of that while filling form 80/1221. So that all gaps can be explained clearly. Form 80/1221 will allow candidates to explain why or why not they chose/not chose to claim points for that.
Hope this time it is clear.

Adding/Not adding during ACS is somewhat allowed BUT form 80/1221 should be most complete documents


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sharma1981 said:


> It means if someone didn't claim points for something during ACS evaluation even then they should mention the details of that while filling form 80/1221. So that all gaps can be explained clearly. Form 80/1221 will allow candidates to explain why or why not they chose/not chose to claim points for that.
> 
> Hope this time it is clear.
> 
> ...





F-80, it's mandatory to write the sequence of happenings in one's life from birth to date irrespective of points claimed or not.

DIBP is least bothered about those things for which no points claimed.

F-80 is very crucial tool for DIBP







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> F-80, it's mandatory to write the sequence of happenings in one's life from birth to date irrespective of points claimed or not.
> 
> DIBP is least bothered about those things for which no points claimed.
> 
> ...


I think you are trying to stress same thing which i am saying. The only thing i would say is that DIBP is still concerned with the events for which i haven't claimed points. It could a break in between my jobs. For some people it could be in years. DIBP will be interested in knowing what i did during that time irrespective of whether i claim points or not.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Update: 

Had a consultation with Mark Northam, Immigration lawyer, from mnvisa.com. He congratulated me that I have done the right thing to add it in Form 80/1221, even though I haven't added this in EOI/VISA , because Im not claiming points for my experience.

If any one facing the same problem. Please dont worry.


----------



## LauraAus (May 11, 2021)

Anamica23 said:


> Thanks everyone. I have uploaded Form 80 mentioning everything . Lets see how it goes. If its refused I got only myself to blame for my stupidity. Once again thanks a lot for your advises.


Hi, 

I did the exact same thing and left one of my jobs out of the EOI but will have to include in the Form 80.
Did it cause you any troubles after all?


----------

